# acronis migrate easy with external usb drives



## smithpaulh (Jan 16, 2010)

Iqon laptop Celeron M 360, ! gb, 60 gb hdd, upgrading to 160 gb, XP SP3, Acronis Migrate easy.
I have migrated my hdd contents to a external usb hdd from my laptop so I can install a larger drive. Now I find there isn't any drivers in the cd bootdisk to operate the USB HDD to migrate the contents back to the new internal HDD. the software erased the original disk's contents automatically. The issue might have been simpler if my laptop hdd conection had been sata like all the other pc's, laptops and external drives in the house, but it is eide/pata. Does anyone know of a fix?


----------

